# Square front jon front trailer stops



## onthewater102 (Aug 1, 2016)

What is everyone using for a bow stop on their jons? I'm thinking I'm going to have to get a different setup as I can't get the boat off without hanging up on the bow stop & the angle of it relative to the crank doesn't leave me much alternative positioning options.


----------



## -CN- (Aug 1, 2016)

I just use the regular roller type rubber stop. The boat compresses it flat against the back side, and can roll to allow the bow to go up or down as you're winching it tight. I'm sure I'll have to replace it after a few seasons as it gets flattened out of shape, but I like how it works, and the bow eye fits right underneath in the groove.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 1, 2016)

Many years ago, I ran the MS Groups Carolina Skiff Boat Owners group. We all had issues with CS's bow arrangement when it came to bow stops and launching. 

I cobbled together the "stop" shown below. It MUST be used with good stern straps, or you might launch the boat over your car on a panic stop. Someone sells those rollers now, but I just used some 8 inch wheels that I already owned.

Use at your own risk! Ha Ha richg99


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 1, 2016)

That is fantastic Rich!!! Exactly what I need to fix the issue I'm having. I should be able to arrange them so they have angled surfaces in contact at two points, but I use a chain anyway, I'll just make sure the chain is only as long as it absolutely HAS to be.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 1, 2016)

richg99 said:


> I cobbled together the "stop" shown below. It MUST be used with good stern straps, or you might launch the boat over your car on a panic stop. Someone sells those rollers now, but I just used some 8 inch wheels that I already owned.


That is dayum clever there Rich!


----------

